

My KickStarter Project: A Low Cost AirPlay Receiver - fierrogt
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/931927530/tunebridge-a-simple-affordable-airplay-enabled-rec
Hey Hacker News!<p>I wanted to share with everyone my first KickStarter project: the TuneBridge. TuneBridge is a simple, easy and affordable audio streaming device. Using Apple's AirPlay, TuneBridge lets you stream your music or podcast from a wide variety of devices to just about any speaker or receiver out there. No need for special speakers or receivers, no more wires to contend with.<p>What I think is most exciting about the TuneBridge is the affordability. The target retail price is $59.99. This opens AirPlay up to just about anyone and any device.<p>This project is a huge leap for me to move out of a 9 to 5 engineering role and into the world of product startups. I'd love any feedback you guys may have.<p>Best,
Brandon
======
jakozaur
Eh, AppleTV is 100$, your device 60$. Not much savings if you consider that
AppleTv got far more features and it is already available.

~~~
13rules
Factor in the time spent creating this Kickstarter project and he could have
just bought the Airport Express and saved himself a lot of money and already
been listening to streaming music!

------
edgeman27
At this price, I'd question whether this is using the hacked Airplay
encryption key that was posted on the internet. I can't see Apple being to
happy about losing sale on AppleTVs because of this device.

------
joshstrange
So you have to connect to a wifi network that is created by the TuneBridge?
Isn't this highly inefficient? When a user does this they will not have
internet on their phone/ipod any more, it will make the device un-usable.

I got excited about this due to the cheeper price but lack of internet is a
huge problem and it essentially "breaks" the device functionality. These
devices were not meant to connect to wifi hotspots lacking internet
conductivity. I have created wifi-hotspots with no internet conductivity in
the past and it is hard to keep a device connected to it due to the device
trying to find a real source of internet.

~~~
fierrogt
Josh, Thanks for checking out the TuneBridge! You have two options to connect
to the TuneBridge with your iOS device:

1\. Existing Network: You can configure the TuneBridge to connect to your
existing home wifi network. This allows any iOS device, Mac, or PC connected
to your home network to stream to the TuneBridge.

2\. Direct: You can also connect directly to the TuneBridge. The TuneBridge
will create an ad-hoc network that your device can connect to. This network is
configured in a way that allows iOS devices to continue using their 3G data
for the internet connection.

If you have any other questions, just let me know!

------
amalag
Nice idea, but we had a similar need a year ago and we bought the Sony
wireless transmitter. It works flawlessly with pairing. (without pairing
interferes with wifi). The sony just doesn't work with Mac, but it works
through a USB connection because we use it for non iTunes stuff. We play live
feeds most of the day on it. Your device would only be for itunes because it
connects directly to wifi.

------
wlesieutre
Can't the Raspberry Pi run an AirPlay receiver via XBMC? It costs less, and
can stream 1080p video. The 3.5mm jack for audio output isn't ideal, but it
can also run audio over HDMI if you're set up for that.

TuneBridge definitely looks like a more consumer focused option, but for the
price you could put RPs in a nice case with custom software and still make a
profit.

------
ChakaTodd
A refurbished AirPort Express is $69 with free shipping and has an internal
power supply. In what we do you feel your product improves on ab AirPort
Express?

------
tonyarkles
Maybe I missed this... What is the target retail price? I see that a
contribution of $60 will get you one; is that the target price too?

------
martymc
You can buy an Airport Express for $99.

~~~
pbreit
That's 67% more than tunebridge.

~~~
13rules
Without even having used the TuneBridge product, the price difference is worth
it. The $99 airport express (less if you buy a used one) just works. Period.
Same with Apple TV.

Why introduce a device from a different manufacturer ... in this case a
Kickstarter project from someone with no track record of producing successful
consumer electronics.

There are two products out there already that provide this exact
functionality, from the same company that produces your devices you want to
stream from, and everything works together seemlessly.

